# Led strip grow ?



## lampielex (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi. I am currently using a 90w UFO Led light, Its ok i guess. But it really does not hit the bottom buds. I was Wondering If Using a LED Strip Light Would be ok for just around the botton of the plant. Like this 

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSVI2_TJicV42-1OnPgbMg3p7xq6GYW9YXD0z7hG85RSfh-d5bL0w

I currently have one. And its cheap as chips to buy . Runs cold. Would this work if i can match the color ?


----------



## Spritemist (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi :] you're looking for 470 nm LEDs, the one you have may work but it's hard to tell what color an LED is emitting by merely looking at it. A datasheet of the strip should include the typical/dominant nanometer rating. Having looked at different LED growlight specs, I think the nm value doesn't need to be dead on 470 but close enough.

A little more info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grow_light#LED
I'm currently researching equipment for a stealth growbox and LED lighting seems like the best option.


----------



## ganjafarmer (Jan 31, 2013)

just get an MH or HPS, LEDs suck for growing and give you a crappy low yield. Yes they work but are crap compared to MH and HPS


----------



## iknowad (Jan 31, 2013)

ganjafarmer said:


> just get an MH or HPS, LEDs suck for growing and give you a crappy low yield. Yes they work but are crap compared to MH and HPS


You obviously have not grown with leds... Dont make judgments on something you have not tried. LEDs give the highest gram per watt; they are particularly better for smaller spaces as light penetration is maximized.


----------



## Dmarsh (Feb 1, 2013)

iknowad said:


> You obviously have not grown with leds... Dont make judgments on something you have not tried. LEDs give the highest gram per watt; they are particularly better for smaller spaces as light penetration is maximized.



Just because someone did a 350 gram and 356 gram from an Auto Strain using only LED's doesn't mean it's typical at all. Yes, LED's have the pros' and con's compared to everything else that's out there right now.


Give the LED's a few more years for even better LED advancements and the cost of them will dramatically drop between all of the different retailers jumping on the LED sales train.


----------



## FranJan (Feb 1, 2013)

Lamp check this grower out. This should interest you.
*https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/610538-first-time-grower-experimenting-cheap.html
*


----------



## lampielex (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers bud  will have a look at it  

They nearly done ?  Just fucked my ipad so yea. mesa pissed off.(I know i have to dry them i just want something to do)


----------



## lampielex (Feb 2, 2013)

OK led strips could be a nightmare. How about 2-4 of thoes ming ming grow pannels. Just to add a bit more light ?


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 3, 2013)

What about cfl's ??


----------



## lampielex (Feb 3, 2013)

Andyroo said:


> What about cfl's ??


Thats the rout im going to go down just un sure of the best place to buy them (Cheapest) as everything is on a stupidly tight budget. hence the gaffa ans usb fans : ') 
Could you just clarify what color for flowering is it 2500k ? if so how many do you reccomend for two flowers ? aswell as my 90w UFO LED ?


----------



## navyfighter04 (Feb 3, 2013)

iknowad said:


> You obviously have not grown with leds... Dont make judgments on something you have not tried. LEDs give the highest gram per watt; they are particularly better for smaller spaces as light penetration is maximized.


You have no idea what your talking about man. Led's can put out all the wattage you want. But they arent the right spectrum you need. They are the biggest waste of money, especially compared to other lighting systems. They stay cool, thats about the only true advantage. If you are truely in a cramped spot, use Floros and cfls. Leds are a huge waste of money. If you really want LED panels. Build your own running on a 9 volt battery. They will do exactly the same thing as the overpriced ones do, for a third of the price.


----------



## iknowad (Feb 3, 2013)

navyfighter04 said:


> You have no idea what your talking about man. Led's can put out all the wattage you want. But they arent the right spectrum you need. They are the biggest waste of money, especially compared to other lighting systems. They stay cool, thats about the only true advantage. If you are truely in a cramped spot, use Floros and cfls. Leds are a huge waste of money. If you really want LED panels. Build your own running on a 9 volt battery. They will do exactly the same thing as the overpriced ones do, for a third of the price.


^LOL ok. Thats why led companies do not specifically pick led lights that target the most effective ranges for photosynthetic light absorption. Well done sir, well done. Please do your homework...

Leds differ from hps/mh by the amount of lumens that are given off. I was just trying to explain leds are good in certain situations. Particularly in small areas. In small areas Leds win the g/watt ratio compared to hps/mh for similar yields. Most people put off leds and never consider them because of the price that they cost...


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 12, 2013)

I use a 200 watt cfl 6400k for veg of 3 plants and a 130 watt 2700k for flower aswell as a 180 watt led which seems to work well. For 2 plants you may be able to get away with the led and a few smaller cfl's. I would suggest looking into low stress training if you are growing with this method as you will not get the same light penetration as you would from a hps/mh globe. Lst works well for me with my setup and I get tight bushy plants with lots of budsites. You can get cfl's pretty cheap through eBay or hydro shops. Hope this helps.


----------



## davefoxx (Jun 25, 2013)

in fact,the LED grow strips can work fro plants,i saw a website can provide this,the color ratio of LEDs is red:blue=3:1 or 4:1


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 25, 2013)

Been experimenting with household globe leds for awhile. Just added 4 @ 4ft x 23w led tubes, which are basically strip leds in a tube

I am very impressed with how quickly buds are developing

Drop in to watch the show


View attachment 2713066View attachment 2713067View attachment 2713069


----------



## Eastvandal (Aug 1, 2015)

ganjafarmer said:


> just get an MH or HPS, LEDs suck for growing and give you a crappy low yield. Yes they work but are crap compared to MH and HPS


Disagree


----------



## iron-lungs 2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi, i didnt want to start a new thread as i seen this one, i use 600 watt lights and im wondering if i bought the led strip in the link below, and i ran them around the walls of my room would they help or wouldn't really do anything at all? thanks
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1m-5m-5050-Plant-Grow-LED-strip-RED-BLUE-5-1-aquarium-Hydroponic-power-supply-/231637256479?var=&hash=item35eea8091f


----------



## Final Phase (Aug 4, 2015)

WTF? This site is about growing weed - Not my Dick fucks bettter than your Dick! I don't give a damn how a person grows their shit - 
Just get it done - Fuck - Peace out!


----------



## iron-lungs 2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

this page is about grow room design you dip shit.....
peace out ...


----------



## lilroach (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow....that's almost a record....it's only taken 18 posts before someone starts making it personal.

I've been dealing with heat issues due to the 4 600 watt HPS lights I am running and seriously considered LED's as a cooler alternative. I have not looked into LED's for awhile and each time I do I come away with the thought "In several years this will be a viable lighting solution".

But for now I feel it's an expensive way of growing one or two plants, and less cost effective as the plant count rises.

As for side-lighting.....sigh......let me ask you this....when you surf bud porn and are looking at big commercial grows....do you see any side-lighting? The answer is "no". There's a reason why big grow-ops with unlimited lighting budgets don't use side-lighting....it's because it doesn't help one bit.

I bought into the side-lighting crap a few years ago. I had over 300 watts blazing the bottoms of my plants....do you know how much less popcorn buds I had.....zero....it didn't change a damn thing to the bottom halves of my plants.

When it's all said and done, HID's are still the way to go. Yes, they're hot. Yes, they will spin your electric meter like a top. Yes, there's wasted energy producing un-needed light spectrum......but again I will point to just about any professional grow operation and they are running HID's......because that's the best lighting available.


----------



## iron-lungs 2015 (Aug 4, 2015)

thank you for the reply that is everything i needed to no cheers


----------



## oill (Aug 6, 2015)

Those strips are seriously not powerful enough. My local lettuce shop has some running and the growth rate on them is poor. I go in week after week and nothing has happened.


----------

